# Hope everyone checks KP today--



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I just opened my email, (I've been busy running errands) and Collage sent their free pattern "Thankful Thursdays". This is the second one I have received. They are outstanding! Here's the link. http://www.kollageyarns.com/Spring/3663.pdf

You only can get this pattern today so I hope everyone gets in on it.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sp pretty...thanks for the link! How does one get the e-mail about the free pattern?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link, that is very pretty.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, one of my daughters will love it, I am sure.

Dot


----------



## Jewelrags (Jan 22, 2015)

Love this. Thanks for the link


----------



## Brown nose (Sep 21, 2014)

sbeth53 said:


> Sp pretty...thanks for the link! How does one get the e-mail about the free pattern?


Go to kollage yarns and join their mailing list.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Very pretty. However, I could not get page 2 to display.
That was the beginning of the instructions...
I get the message "drawing error"???
I'll try it again later.
Thanks,

I got it!


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice pattern, thanks!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Very cute top. Thank you.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou,it's beautiful.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link. Pretty top.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank You!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Lovely pattern thanks for sharing I just downloaded it and will make it for my daughter in law.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is pretty, thank you for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you, I love it


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I have a daughter who would look lovely in that!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Wow thank you I am printing as I am typing. :thumbup:


----------



## CandaceCucheron (Mar 13, 2014)

Love it! Love the denim look.
Thanks


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you beautiful pattern


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, it's a very pretty top.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

thank you


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## jentonic (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for posting this pattern.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you, very much.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Pretty. Thank you


----------



## A Knit to Remember (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing. Even though it was Friday when I opened the link, I was still able to get the pattern thanks to you


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, that would make a beautiful gift for one of the girls.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you for the link. It's a very pretty sweater!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I downloaded it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Wow, beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much! A gorgeous summer project.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

again, thanks for sharing lovely lace pattern


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

again, thanks for sharing lovely lace pattern


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Pretty top, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I LOVE this pattern! Wish I looked like that to model it!!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

beautiful pattern , thank you


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I love it! Thank you for the link.


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

Beautiful. How do you get on their mailing list?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very Pretty Pattern


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Okay, I misspelled the name. It's Kollage Yarns.com. They have excellent patterns for sale also. I knew I wanted to get on their mailing list as soon as I saw the site. I couldn't find it either under Collage. Sorry about that. Hope you enjoy the pattern!


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I downloaded the pattern also. I will sign up for the newsletter too. Now to find the denim yarn.ohhh yeaaaah.!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

I can only see the first and last page, but not 2 and 3 where the directions are


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Very cute. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

I love it, thanks for sharing


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link. It is a beautiful pattern. 

I don't think I've ever before seen a pattern that has been adjusted for shrinkage of the yarn. The instructions say there's about 12 percent difference in rows per inch after washing. I don't know if they've adjusted the neck-to-armhole length also, but something to keep in mind if using a different yarn.

This pattern is now on my to-do list for summer.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

knitnshirl said:


> Thanks for the link. It is a beautiful pattern.
> 
> I don't think I've ever before seen a pattern that has been adjusted for shrinkage of the yarn. The instructions say there's about 12 percent difference in rows per inch after washing. I don't know if they've adjusted the neck-to-armhole length also, but something to keep in mind if using a different yarn.
> 
> This pattern is now on my to-do list for summer.


Wow! Thanks for that bit of information. I just filed it away and didn't actually read through it yet.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you so much! I love love love it!!!! &#128525;


----------



## RiverSong (Sep 12, 2012)

Very cute, thanks for posting!!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks!! Copied and in my to do folder.


----------



## rxqueen314 (Oct 21, 2011)

I had the same problem...only page 1 & 4 printed out......


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Ya'all are so welcome! It was nice to be able to share something back after having received so many great links from all the Kpers out there.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Very pretty. Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Pretty pattern. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

very pretty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful top. Thank you!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is a cute top.

Thanks.


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

Your avatar is adorable!!!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

aranita said:


> Your avatar is adorable!!!!!


So's yours!!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the alert and the link. It's gorgeous.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you for the link..


----------



## Kroshay Bear (May 14, 2015)

I knew you were from WA cause we just went up to Stanwood to look at the tulips behind you! Aren't they beautiful?


----------

